# Ovens, a couple of questions



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 13, 2008)

How many people have a gas oven fitted in their van, and how often do you actually use it if you do ?

I ask as the van I am looking at doesnt have one and I am wondering if I would really use it that often.

Does anyone also have any recommendations as to where I could have one fitted and roughly what to expect to pay.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## smifee (Nov 13, 2008)

hi hazy-thoughts

my van didn't have an oven when i viewed it. it was one of a list of extras that i had fitted by the dealer. no idea what it cost.

i use it every week when i'm away in the van. i use it for ready meals, cooking part baked bread, pizzas, jacket potatoes, chicken & rice pudding (not all at the same time ) if the wife is with me she does a mean roast in it.

as for recommendations for fitting you may get a better response if you say what area of the country you are in.

mike


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in S/east at the moment, but soon to be mobile 
We are not in a particular hurry, and if someone suggests one a way away from here, we could always wait until we were passing.


----------



## cipro (Nov 13, 2008)

> How many people have a gas oven fitted in their van, and how often do you actually use it if you do ?


 
We have tower fridge-freezer with oven on top and we do use it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 13, 2008)

we have one used it once for a pizza and was ok but do you realy want to be cooking when away ???????


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was told by a German Motorhome dealer that the only country in Europe that wants ovens is the UK. I don't know how true this really is but the chap does a lot of export work to the UK of Merc vehicles and I have no reason to doubt him


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 13, 2008)

***** said:


> I think that is correct



Good for the Boxhead then' cos he is a total anonymous donation IMHO. I've known him for years and while I wouldn't say that he's dishonest he's the sort of chap who would follow you into a revolving door and come out in front of you


----------



## paulamy (Nov 13, 2008)

we have always had an oven and use it all the time,got a microwave which is much quicker but with no real powerful inverter the oven is always used.depends how much time you spend camping we find its nice to be able to cook roasts and all other things you have at home


----------



## Telstar (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ovens*

Our first van only had a grill, never really used it.  This van has got an oven.  We use it regularly now, even for choc pastries in the morning.  We wouldn't be without it now.  We also use it for items we used to fry eg chops/sausages as cooking in the oven doesn't get the fat spitting everywhere.  This year our Christmas dinner will be cooked in there......

Jon


----------



## Belgian (Nov 13, 2008)

Telstar said:


> Our first van only had a grill, never really used it.  This van has got an oven.  We use it regularly now, even for choc pastries in the morning.  We wouldn't be without it now.  We also use it for items we used to fry eg chops/sausages as cooking in the oven doesn't get the fat spitting everywhere.  This year our Christmas dinner will be cooked in there......
> 
> Jon


Carried a gasoven with stones with me for years, scarcely used it. Now we put everything in a old fashioned pan with a cover over it. Works fine; no spitting


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all, much as I hoped you would say really, If you have one you will use it, and it is something you can live with if push comes to shove.

From my experience searching second hand german vehicles there are many more without an oven than with.

Any suggestions on where to go for a good job and deal on fitting one should we decide to go that way


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Any suggestions on where to go for a good job and deal on fitting one should we decide to go that way



Not all conversions will easily accept an oven. Do your homework if you must have an oven later on, space required, access to the outside wall to put in vents, gas pipework or power requirements, availability of exactly the same type facias if cupboards have to be re-built, what will be scarificed to fit the oven. 

We have a two burner Cramer and manage very nicely with a small BBQ and a Bedouri oven, which produces all sorts of roasts, stews, fry ups, damper, all with the aid of a small campfire or some BBQ heat beads, I just like cooking on fires!! its the caveman in me. 

I've been looking at a Cobb oven recently after a friend showed me how they cooked roasts without an oven in a small flat.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ovens*

we use ours often cook chicken anything in fact
we have only two burners on the the cooker
so its handy for keeping stuff warm while
you get things ready


----------



## cas (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one of those portable ovens that folds flat gets hot enough to cook meat and pies in easy to store and only cost about £30.00. I do have a gas oven in my shed that i dont use


----------



## Billyb (Nov 14, 2008)

We were away for 2 years in our van & the oven was essential. Ready meals, meat - jacket spuds & believe me TOAST !! nothing finer than a bitta  toast !

Bri


----------



## salopian (Nov 14, 2008)

if you like hot food then you need an oven, otherwise go along the salad route ! or you could park up outside a macdonalds, burgerking or KFC. if you are into convenience foods then a microwave would suffice ! me, i like rib sticking casserole in the winter along with a baked potato, watch me whilst you munch on a sandwich !


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 15, 2008)

salopian said:


> if you like hot food then you need an oven, otherwise go along the salad route ! or you could park up outside a macdonalds, burgerking or KFC. if you are into convenience foods then a microwave would suffice ! me, i like rib sticking casserole in the winter along with a baked potato, watch me whilst you munch on a sandwich !



easiest way to have a nice meal is find a pub 5 quid ish each, a couple of pints no washing up  and  no cooking, no shopping ,or preparing or clearing up after  .


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 15, 2008)

mandrake said:


> easiest way to have a nice meal is find a pub 5 quid ish each, a couple of pints no washing up and no cooking, no shopping ,or preparing or clearing up after  .


 What year was that he he?


----------



## jann (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ovens*

There are not many days that we don't use it

It is better than haveing to stand over a grill watching food cook

We put the food in the oven, then have a walk and come back to a hot meal.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 15, 2008)

merlin wanderer said:


> What year was that he he?



a nice meal can be had in our local for a fiver


----------



## BedfordMJ (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it depends a lot on people's lifestyles, I don't like to leave the Dog and he also likes to eat. It would be just rude to leave him while we went for a pub lunch and he'd be mighty peed off.
I use the oven a lot at home and do the same when away - I prefer to cook a dinner though - other people may not. I don't have a microwave at home so I never put one in the truck.


----------



## carol25singer (Nov 15, 2008)

We have a double burner hob, but when we're on electric hook ups we use the electric 2 ring hob (separate).  I bought a double skillet, from D and F Promotions, they're advertised in the camping magazines/on the web and when we were away for 3 months cooked chicken, rabbit, jacket potatoes etc. in it - would recomend it to anyone because you can use it with gas/electric.
Other people swear by Romenska that Lakeland sell, but they're electric. I have thought about a microwave but we don't have the spare space in our Devon Camargue and again they're electric only, although I think I saw a 12v one recently. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nosha (Nov 17, 2008)

*Ovens*

We had a big oven in our Winnebago, but now have a mini oven and grill which is crap! So we carry a George and an electric toaster, I also fitted a cheap microwave in a cupboard. We miss the oven a bit, and when not on hook-up we are limited to three gas rings, but variety is the spice of life... and there's always a chippy or pub even when wilding!!


----------



## t&s (Nov 18, 2008)

we had a small oven grill thing origanly fitted when purchaced 
we have changed it for a proper small oven we use it all the time its ideal for pies /ready meals /piza ect we think it was a good investment


----------



## pam (Nov 18, 2008)

I would't be without my oven. Its great for cooking fresh meals. We use it especially in the winter --helps heat van up too ! Must say though dont use it much abroad.


----------



## lenny (Nov 18, 2008)

Ovens are great but are,nt they a little heavy on the gas, I much prefer my stacking steaming pans, once the waters boiled you can cook on simmer


----------

